# Crepe Myrtle bush, box hedges......safe for goats?



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I've got some crepe myrtle bushes and some box hedges I try to keep the goats away from cuz I don't know if they are safe or toxic for the goats. Well, the goats have no real interest in the box hedges.........but they go nuts trying to get at and gobble the crepe myrtle down. They've eaten two of them (no ill effects that I've seen so far) and they know where the third one is.......and they WANT it.

So do I need to worry about them eating those or are they okay?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I do believe I have read that crepe myrtle can be toxic to goats. Privit which my goats love can also be harmful in larger doses and believe that it has caused some of the mystery illness we have had here (puking goats)


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks
I searched the internet and could not find anything about Crepe Myrtle and goats (doesn't mean it isn't there~ just that I didn't find it). But I did find a couple places that said Boxwood hedges were so I went ahead and ripped out the boxwood hedges that were where the goats could get them even though the goats didn't seem interested. I was concerned that someone might decide to eat boxwood hedge after all.

I'd hate to rip out the Crepe Myrtle if I don't have too. Two of them are where the goats can get them (and they've destroyed them!) but the third one is in my driveway where the goats can only occasionally grab a bite......and it's one of the few flowers the chickens let me keep!


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Cheryl.
My goats ruined my Crepe Myrtles!! THEY LOVED them, stripped the leaves down to the knub and never got sick. The boxwoods (hedges) were never touched. 

I've read that if not real hungry, then goats won't eat a lot of what's harmful. 

I missed the flowers this year.
Paul


----------

